# Crazy Idea



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Do you think that someone could make a Sabot .17 bullet into a .22 case so that you can make your .22 shoot a lot faster(fps). just a thought


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

That would be a really small sabot. The only commercial sabot rifle rounds I know of are the 30-30 and 30-06 accelerator rounds Remington made (they used a .223 55gr bullet).


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

What would you use a cartridge like that for? A cartridge less powerful than a .22? Wait a minute, I think I've got it. Considering the date, that would be the perfect cartridge for hunting Easter eggs.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Hunting easter eggs...funny. I was thinking of an option that would give you the varmint killing capabilities of a .17 but without having to switch your gun or barrel. I dunno, I got bored and started thinking, a very scary thing. :smt082


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't want to spoil your fun but the .17HM2 serves the same purpose. It's a .22lr necked down to a .17. In fact, I have a couple of boxes of the stuff and nothing to put it through. I think a .22lr automatic pistol converted to this cartridge would really fit the bill. Anyone know of any .17 conversion kits for Ruger Mark series pistols?

To give you an idea of the cartridges:









I've only fired .17HMR out of a Savage. Accurate, no recoil, and surprising report.


----------

